# Photos of bees in the back yard



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW, very nice!!


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Very nice pics! Thank you for posting


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Nearly experienced vertigo on one of them!


----------



## Me Beeing Me (May 27, 2011)

The last two are awesome!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Truly awesome


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

All nice, pic number my fav. What is your camera gear?


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

What camera and camera settings for the first two shots? Very nice. I'm getting remarkably good results with a new Nikon Coolpix set on macro and flash with each shot.

Regards,
Jeff Hills
Dorset, VT


----------



## Rebeccawing (May 12, 2011)

Amazing pictures! The third made my breath catch. Awesome!


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! I use a Canon Powershot SX10IS. but I have to admit I know nothing about photography- I usually just point and click. Some photos turn out great and others not so great. When it all works out it is more the camera's fault than mine. All I know for sure is that I love taking pictures of the bees!


----------

